# Sul buon gusto e la libertá di espressione



## bettypage (22 Luglio 2016)

*Sul buon gusto e la libertá di espressione*

Ieri ero in spiaggia e dietro di me vi era una coppia che potrei collocare anagraficamente tra i 50 e 60.
Ad un certo punto o punto certo (cit) mi volto e lei mi è in topless, zizze assolutamente rifatte e viso liftato ma tutto a misura, non troppo artefatta e sopratutto armonica nel complesso, fisico ben tenuto insomma e per nulla volgare.
Ma veniamo a lui: capello grigio alla briatore, fisico placido, lievemente in sovrappeso, apparentemente aria distinta, molto posato sennonchè comincia a pastrugnare le poppe della regale signora a mo' di Fantocci libidinoso. E va bene. Ma ciò che mi ha fatto trasecolare è quando s'è alzato con il suo slippino nero che inguainava il pacco, salvo poi girarsi e avere l'infrachiappa con sto deretano atonico.
Ora, io mi reputo abbastanza tollerante ma mi chiedo in nome della libertà di espressione è ammesso vestirsi demmerda? Trascurando le nostre grazie per giunta?
Io per dire aborro quelli che si vestono da spiaggia in città, le ciabattine in città non mi avranno mai, ne gli hot pants e via discorrendo. Odio sti tatuaggi e piercing da impiegato trasgressivo ma adoro i punk e i mods e i rockers. Voglio dire se lo stile segue la personalità è un conto, diversamente sta libertà mi pare che scada in egocentrismo di pessimo gusto.
Ma poi ste gonne girofiga e sti hot pants devi anche poterteli permettere o sbaglio? Leggevo la polemica per via di un articolo su Io Donna dove la giornalista contestava l uso dell hot pants da parte di un'attrice, sostenenendo che ne faceva uso pur non donadogli. E lì apriti cielo del politicaly correct perchè si invita le ragazze alla anoressia e alla non accettazione del corpo, etc..e allora giù di hashtag mivestocomemipare.
Ma sto confine tra buongusto e libertà di espressione è così soggettivo?
Voi osate?


----------



## danny (22 Luglio 2016)

Noi non mettiamo il costume.
Problema risolto.


----------



## danny (22 Luglio 2016)

Scherzi a parte...
la moda di oggi è estremamente volgare. Un rimpianto per l'eleganza di ieri (qualche decennio fa) ce l'ho.
Ma il buongusto è innato.
Mia figlia guarda con me vecchi film anni '50 e si stupisce ogni volta dei bellissimi vestiti femminili dell'epoca.
D'altronde i modelli di oggi son questi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsUWK-fixiA

La polemica sugli short l'ho letta anch'io, ma secondo me era vestito peggio lui.
L'altro giorno sono andato in banca a parlare col direttore.
Me lo son trovato coi mocassini in nabuk senza calze, jeans a sigaretta corti in basso, camicia lino stropicciata a maniche corte aperta sul petto, braccialetti etnici.
Che dire...


----------



## drusilla (22 Luglio 2016)

L'apice del cattivo gusto nella scenetta è stato il ravanare delle tette... atti a connotazione sessuale non si impongono alla visione altrui. Odio anche i baci risucchiati degli adolescenti in metropolitana (il che è un problema tutto mio perché mi disturbano profondamente i rumori molesti...) in genere malsopporto le persone che in pubblico sembrano autistiche poco conscie che si è in comunità e va rispettato lo spazio altrui e si impongono prepotenti alle mie orecchie e occhi o non si spostano se non li scansi praticamente:sonar: p


----------



## Piperita (22 Luglio 2016)

Saranno soggettive fino a quando non ledono la libertà altrui, in questo caso la libertà di girarsi e osservare il panorama
A parte gli scherzi, all'estero è una cosa normalissima, anche per le persone molto avanti con gli anni, andare in giro in short o portare la bici con il gonnellino e mettere in mostra la mercanzia. Chi ha un terrazzino prende tranquillamente il sole nudo e nessuno si scandalizza. Credo che tutto dipenda dalla nostra cultura.
Siamo abituati a collegare la nudità al sesso e di conseguenza proviamo piacere o dispiacere in base al caso.


----------



## sienne (22 Luglio 2016)

Ciao

quello che a me da fastidio, ma lì provo più un senso di vergogna per la persona in questione è, quando gli indumenti cozzano con il fisico. E qui, non ha importanza se sono jeans lunghi o un gonnellino corto ... 

Ci sono dei modelli. E va bene. Però bisognerebbe avere anche un po' il senso del paragone e imparare ad orientarsi verso ciò che si è ... e non verso ciò che si vorrebbe essere. E qui mi dispiace tanto vedere certe ragazze, sinceramente. 


sienne


----------



## danny (22 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Saranno soggettive fino a quando non ledono la libertà altrui, in questo caso la libertà di girarsi e osservare il panorama
> A parte gli scherzi, all'estero è una cosa normalissima, anche per le persone molto avanti con gli anni, andare in giro in short o portare la bici con il gonnellino e mettere in mostra la mercanzia. Chi ha un terrazzino prende tranquillamente il sole nudo e nessuno si scandalizza. Credo che tutto dipenda dalla nostra cultura.
> Siamo abituati a collegare la nudità al sesso e di conseguenza proviamo piacere o dispiacere in base al caso.


Sì.
Diciamo che da noi anche i vestiti sono collegati al sesso, oltre che la nudità.
Un certo modo di abbigliarsi "easy" per esempio dei tedeschi o degli olandesi (popoli ove il nudismo è più frequente) da noi sarebbe considerato ridicolo.


----------



## sienne (22 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> L'apice del cattivo gusto nella scenetta è stato il ravanare delle tette... atti a connotazione sessuale non si impongono alla visione altrui. Odio anche i baci risucchiati degli adolescenti in metropolitana (il che è un problema tutto mio perché mi disturbano profondamente i rumori molesti...) in genere malsopporto le persone che in pubblico sembrano autistiche poco conscie che si è in comunità e va rispettato lo spazio altrui e si impongono prepotenti alle mie orecchie e occhi o non si spostano se non li scansi praticamente:sonar: p



Ciao

concordo ... 

Sapendo che non posso prendermi come metro di misura, perché se inizio con la lista di cose che mi danno fastidio in pubblico, non se ne esce più. Figurati, in treno alla mattina sentire tutti quei rumori di risucchio del muco o di come si sorseggia il café ... mamma. Perciò cado nell'altro estremo per equilibrare ... fate quello che volete, ma statemi alla larga. 


sienne


----------



## ivanl (22 Luglio 2016)

Io sono piuttosto intollerante (ma va'? ) ma sono arrivato alla conclusione che, visto che non posso uccidere a randellate il collega che tira su col naso invece di prendere un fazzoletto, faccio finta di niente finche' sta abbastanza alla larga.


----------



## danny (22 Luglio 2016)

A ma danno fastidio quelli che pretendono di uniformare tutti al loro modo di vivere.
Hanno caldo? Aria condizionata a -20. 
Hanno freddo? Riscaldamento a paletta.
Senza chiederti se a te va bene.
Mi danno fastidio quelli che si lamentano per lamentarsi.
E ogni giorno devono trovarne una nuova.
Quelli che non gli va mai bene niente.
Piove? che palle. C'è il sole? Terribile.
E' grigio? Uffa.
Per il resto, gli abiti sono una forma di comunicazione "utile" e valgono più di mille parole per comprendere l'individuo.
Non mi infastidiscono, in tal senso.
E ognuno mantenga i suoi spazi, senza limitare i miei.


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2016)

eccome se oso; è il mio divertimento quotidiano.


----------



## sienne (22 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> A ma danno fastidio quelli che pretendono di uniformare tutti al loro modo di vivere.
> Hanno caldo? Aria condizionata a -20.
> Hanno freddo? Riscaldamento a paletta.
> Senza chiederti se a te va bene.
> ...



Ciao

su questo, a volte non sono sicura, se alcuni realizzano che messaggio stanno lanciando, quando si mettono quei jeans strettissimi a bassa vite, con la ciccia che fuori esce in tutte le direzioni. O magliette corte e strette con una pancia che si sovrappone sulla vite del pantalone ... veramente, che cosa stanno comunicando? Io provo solo dispiacere per loro ... perché stona di brutto all'occhio. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (22 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ieri ero in spiaggia e dietro di me vi era una coppia che potrei collocare anagraficamente tra i 50 e 60.
> Ad un certo punto o punto certo (cit) mi volto e lei mi è in topless, zizze assolutamente rifatte e viso liftato ma tutto a misura, non troppo artefatta e sopratutto armonica nel complesso, fisico ben tenuto insomma e per nulla volgare.
> Ma veniamo a lui: capello grigio alla briatore, fisico placido, lievemente in sovrappeso, apparentemente aria distinta, molto posato sennonchè comincia a pastrugnare le poppe della regale signora a mo' di Fantocci libidinoso. E va bene. Ma ciò che mi ha fatto trasecolare è quando s'è alzato con il suo slippino nero che inguainava il pacco, salvo poi girarsi e avere l'infrachiappa con sto deretano atonico.
> Ora, io mi reputo abbastanza tollerante ma mi chiedo in nome della libertà di espressione è ammesso vestirsi demmerda? Trascurando le notre grazie per giunta?
> ...


I shorts inguinali non me li sono mai messi,le gonne cortissime nemmeno...neanche da ragazzina.In generale  ,
per quanto possa essere bello un vestito o mi si dica che mi sta bene,se mi mette a disagio non me lo metto.
Motivo per cui oso poco alla fine...ma mi sento al mio agio.Ho visto pero 40 enni con lo shorts che erano terribili e 40enni con lo shorts
che erano splendide da far invidia ad una 20enne.Questo per dire che non sempre l'eta e il limite ma conoscere i propri limiti e l'importante...
Poi anche la disinvoltura nel portare un certo tipo di abbigliamento fa la differenza.E ovviamente il contesto. ..I tacchi a spillo ad es.mi piacciono
ma al lavoro non me li metterei cosi come non mi metterei la gonnelina bianca di lino leggermente trasparente...


----------



## danny (22 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> su questo, a volte non sono sicura, s*e alcuni realizzano che messaggio stanno lanciando,* quando si mettono quei jeans strettissimi a bassa vite, con la ciccia che fuori esce in tutte le direzioni. O magliette corte e strette con una pancia che si sovrappone sulla vite del pantalone ... veramente, che cosa stanno comunicando? Io provo solo dispiacere per loro ... perché stona di brutto all'occhio.
> 
> ...


Anche il non realizzare è comunicare.


----------



## danny (22 Luglio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> I shorts inguinali non me li sono mai messa,le gonne cortissime nemmeno...neanche da ragazzina.In generale  ,
> per quanto possa essere bello un vestito o mi si dica che mi sta bene,se mi mette a disagio non me lo metto.
> Motivo per cui oso poco alla fine...ma mi sento al mio agio.*Ho visto pero 40 enni con lo shorts che erano terribili e 40enni con lo shorts*
> che erano splendide da far invidia ad una 20enne.Questo per dire che non sempre l'eta e il limite ma conoscere i propri limiti e l'importante...
> ...


L'età è marginale. 
E' il corpo che indossa.
Conoscevo una settantenne che metteva i leggins (i fuseaux, all'epoca).
Ex-modella, aveva ancora due gambe bellissime.
Elegante comunque per la sua capacità di abbinare indumenti "difficili" a quell'età e non solo a quella.


----------



## Eratò (22 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> L'età è marginale.
> E' il corpo che indossa.
> Conoscevo una settantenne che metteva i leggins.
> Ex-modella, aveva ancora due gambe bellissime.
> Elegante comunque per la sua capacità di abbinare indumenti "difficili" a quell'età e non solo a quella.


È proprio quello che ho scritto....


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2016)

A me non dà fastidio nulla a parte la volgarità.. In tutte le sue espressioni.
Riesco persino a tollerare le ballerine :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Spot (22 Luglio 2016)

Io non oso, non nel mostrare almeno. Poi se si tratta di andare in giro con uno straccetto di coscia in più in vista, soprattutto nei (rari) periodi in cui non mi sento una cessa inscopabile, non è un problema, ovvio.

E l'abbigliamento negli altri non m'infastidisce. Nel senso: non trovo nulla di fastidioso in un corpo, anche se brutto. Al massimo se portato in una maniera che stona mi fa sorridere.

Per dire: io trovo più fastidiosi quelli che ti si presentano a camicia totalmente sbottonata o petto nudo, fisico magari ottimo ma totalmente depilati, pesadrillas (si scrive così?) ai piedi e atteggiamento da semidei.
Vera piaga sociale degli ultimi tempi.
Ma quelli sono gli ormoni che s'intristiscono e piangono al funerale della virilità.


----------



## drusilla (22 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Io non oso, non nel mostrare almeno. Poi se si tratta di andare in giro con uno straccetto di coscia in più in vista, soprattutto nei (rari) periodi in cui non mi sento una cessa inscopabile, non è un problema, ovvio.
> 
> E l'abbigliamento negli altri non m'infastidisce. Nel senso: non trovo nulla di fastidioso in un corpo, anche se brutto. Al massimo se portato in una maniera che stona mi fa sorridere.
> 
> ...


 espadrillas, in catalano espadrilles. Ma io adoro la versione Spagna profonda, alpargatas  poi adoro tutte le parole che cominciano per al, che evidenziano l'influenza araba.


----------



## danny (22 Luglio 2016)

Io guardo molto le scarpe.
Trovo sciatte le sneakers in genere, soprattutto quelle superimbottite, soprattutto in estate, soprattutto quando molto colorate.
Tollero le Adidas bianche classiche, per un abbigliamento sportivo e le Superga abbinate a una Polo.
Il resto no, devasta qualsiasi immagine maschile, in particolare dopo i 35 anni.
Apprezzo le scarpe com finitura brogue con suola in gomma per abbinamenti sportivi, i mocassini estivi senza troppe nappine o decorazioni per quando fa molto caldo, non disdegno d'inverno col freddo certi scarponi che riecheggiano le forme dei vecchi modelli da montagna d'epoca o le Kicker's (che non sono solo un marchio per bambini).
Per le donne... sono meno ferrato.
Non amo i plateau alti, comunque, o le scarpe, diciamo, massicce nelle forme.
I tacchi a spillo solo in determinate occasioni e ore (serali) della giornata.


----------



## spleen (22 Luglio 2016)

Ma l'eleganza, non è in fondo un uniformarsi al gusto comune? Con equilibrio ed evitando gli eccessi?

A me dà fastidio l' ostentazione, sia esso un tatuaggio esagerato, una mise troppo colorata o fuori luogo troppo giovanilistica, troppo pretenziosa o quant' altro.

Perchè l'ostentazione in fondo invade lo spazio altrui.
O sbaglio?


----------



## Spot (22 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> espadrillas, in catalano espadrilles. Ma io adoro la versione Spagna profonda, alpargatas  poi adoro tutte le parole che cominciano per al, che evidenziano l'influenza araba.


:rotfl:
Mi devo mettere a studiare spagnolo, mi fai un po' di lezioni? 



spleen ha detto:


> Ma l'eleganza, non è in fondo un uniformarsi al gusto comune? Con equilibrio ed evitando gli eccessi?
> 
> A me dà fastidio l' ostentazione, sia esso un tatuaggio esagerato, una  mise troppo colorata o fuori luogo troppo giovanilistica, troppo  pretenziosa o quant' altro.
> 
> ...


Mai sentita come invasione di spazio.
E mi è capitato di vedere soggetti ostentare con talmente tanto gusto per forme e colori che veniva fuori qualcosa di meraviglioso.


----------



## drusilla (22 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Mi devo mettere a studiare spagnolo, mi fai un po' di lezioni?


delle volte parlo itagnolo più che spagnolo o italiano, vuoi rischiare? :singleeye:


----------



## banshee (22 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ieri ero in spiaggia e dietro di me vi era una coppia che potrei collocare anagraficamente tra i 50 e 60.
> Ad un certo punto o punto certo (cit) mi volto e lei mi è in topless, zizze assolutamente rifatte e viso liftato ma tutto a misura, non troppo artefatta e sopratutto armonica nel complesso, fisico ben tenuto insomma e per nulla volgare.
> Ma veniamo a lui: capello grigio alla briatore, fisico placido, lievemente in sovrappeso, apparentemente aria distinta, molto posato sennonchè comincia a pastrugnare le poppe della regale signora a mo' di Fantocci libidinoso. E va bene. Ma ciò che mi ha fatto trasecolare è quando s'è alzato con il suo slippino nero che inguainava il pacco, salvo poi girarsi e avere l'infrachiappa con sto deretano atonico.
> Ora, io mi reputo abbastanza tollerante ma mi chiedo in nome della libertà di espressione è ammesso vestirsi demmerda? Trascurando le nostre grazie per giunta?
> ...


idem!!!! :up::up::up:


----------



## Spot (22 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> delle volte parlo itagnolo più che spagnolo o italiano, vuoi rischiare? :singleeye:


Senza rischio che gusto c'è?


----------



## sienne (22 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma l'eleganza, non è in fondo un uniformarsi al gusto comune? Con equilibrio ed evitando gli eccessi?
> 
> A me dà fastidio l' ostentazione, sia esso un tatuaggio esagerato, una mise troppo colorata o fuori luogo troppo giovanilistica, troppo pretenziosa o quant' altro.
> 
> ...



Ciao

devo capire meglio il termine "ostentazione". 
Ma credo, che sia per me più quell'accento di disarmonia ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (22 Luglio 2016)

Però ci sta che alcune cose cozzano...Io qui vivo in una realtà piccola per dire ,in una sorta di condominio dove tutti si conoscono.E mi è capitato spesso di incontrare una  conoscente la sera .Bella presenza,elegante,formosa...Un giorno l'ho incontrata al mare in bikini minuscolo che se lo tirava continuamente da un lato e dal altro per sistemarselo e nascondere.Ecco al mare diciamo che ha perso un po' di fascino,che magari con un costume intero avrebbe mantenuto un po' di quel fascino...


----------



## spleen (22 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> devo capire meglio il termine "ostentazione".
> Ma credo, che sia per me più quell'accento di disarmonia ...
> ...


Volontà di farsi notare a tutti i costi.


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> *Ma l'eleganza, non è in fondo un uniformarsi al gusto comune? *Con equilibrio ed evitando gli eccessi?
> 
> A me dà fastidio l' ostentazione, sia esso un tatuaggio esagerato, una mise troppo colorata o fuori luogo troppo giovanilistica, troppo pretenziosa o quant' altro.
> 
> ...


ma no.
vale la stessa spirale di chi si chiede cos'è l'arte senza uscirne.in più spesso non è cosa s'indossa ma chi lo fa


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Volontà di farsi notare a tutti i costi.


ma se  è ostentazione rispetto a chi guarda ii parametri hanno i limiti del suo gusto perosnale


----------



## Ecate (22 Luglio 2016)

A me nel vestire non dà fastidio nulla. Leggo l'ostentazione in tal senso come un segno di debolezza. 
Acusticamente invece sono molto intollerante; dal l'udito non si sfugge


----------



## spleen (22 Luglio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma no.
> vale la stessa spirale di chi si chiede cos'è l'arte senza uscirne.in più spesso non è cosa s'indossa ma chi lo fa


In effetti nell' immaginario collettivo, una mise di L Elkann ha tutt' altro "spessore" se indossata dal vicino di casa.
Mi interrogo sul senso di tutto cio in effetti.

Sul fatto di cosa sia l'arte, è vero che sfugge alle definizioni, con l'effetto tragicomico che è soto gli occhi di tutti.
Questo non impedisce a ciascuno di averne una sua concezione, che ha moltissimo a che fare col gusto.


----------



## spleen (22 Luglio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se  è ostentazione rispetto a chi guarda ii parametri hanno i limiti del suo gusto perosnale


O collettivo.
Esiste un gusto collettivo?


----------



## drusilla (22 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> In effetti nell' immaginario collettivo, *una mise di L Elkann ha tutt' altro "spessore" se indossata dal vicino di casa.*
> Mi interrogo sul senso di tutto cio in effetti.
> 
> Sul fatto di cosa sia l'arte, è vero che sfugge alle definizioni, con l'effetto tragicomico che è soto gli occhi di tutti.
> Questo non impedisce a ciascuno di averne una sua concezione, che ha moltissimo a che fare col gusto.


che lancia una moda e soprattutto l'interiorizza, Lapo dico, invece il vicino vuole solo essere come lui  ed è patetico. La stessa cosa con i tatuaggi, si segue la moda e punto, si fa parte del gregge credendosi tanto trasgressive.


----------



## spleen (22 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> che lancia una moda e soprattutto l'interiorizza, Lapo dico, invece il vicino vuole solo essere come lui  ed è patetico. *La stessa cosa con i tatuaggi, si segue la moda e punto, si fa parte del gregge credendosi tanto trasgressive*.


Questo lo quoto con furore. La trasgressività non è una faccenda di carattere prettamente estetico, ma la gente non capisce un cazzo.......


----------



## Tessa (22 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> A me nel vestire non dà fastidio nulla. Leggo l'ostentazione in tal senso come un segno di debolezza.
> Acusticamente invece sono molto intollerante; dal l'udito non si sfugge


Ah come sono d'accordo. 
Infatti ci piacciono i deserti.....


----------



## brenin (22 Luglio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se  è ostentazione rispetto a chi guarda ii parametri hanno i limiti del suo gusto perosnale


.


----------



## spleen (22 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ah come sono d'accordo.
> Infatti ci piacciono i deserti.....


Il deserto è un luogo interiore.....


----------



## brenin (22 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Volontà di farsi notare a tutti i costi.


Armani disse che " l'eleganza non è essere notati, ma essere ricordati " , il che la dice lunga su alcuni e sempre più frequenti eccessi....


----------



## danny (22 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> O collettivo.
> Esiste un gusto collettivo?


Esiste un buon gusto, e questo ha dei parametri.
Il calzino col sandalo fa orrore per esempio.


----------



## spleen (22 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Armani disse che " l'eleganza non è essere notati, ma essere ricordati " , il che la dice lunga su alcuni e sempre più frequenti eccessi....


Anche eccedere è un modo per farsi ricordare, certo non come pensava Armani....


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> *In effetti nell' immaginario collettivo, una mise di L Elkann ha tutt' altro "spessore" se indossata dal vicino di casa.*
> Mi interrogo sul senso di tutto cio in effetti.
> 
> Sul fatto di cosa sia l'arte, è vero che sfugge alle definizioni, con l'effetto tragicomico che è soto gli occhi di tutti.
> Questo non impedisce a ciascuno di averne una sua concezione, che ha moltissimo a che fare col gusto.


boh, può essere ma ognuno ha la sua idea di eleganza .
esiste un immaginario collettivo o è solo la rappresentazione ideologica della massa?


----------



## brenin (22 Luglio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> boh, può essere ma ognuno ha la sua idea di eleganza .
> esiste un* immaginario *collettivo o è solo la rappresentazione ideologica della massa?


Più che immaginario lo chiamerei condizionamento.... che poi sfocia in quanto hai scritto sopra, secondo me.


----------



## spleen (22 Luglio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> boh, può essere ma ognuno ha la sua idea di eleganza .
> *esiste un immaginario collettivo o è solo la rappresentazione ideologica della massa?*


Infatti è questo il punto, del resto se non esistesse un gusto collettivo non si avrebbero dei modelli di riferimento nel tempo e nella cultura. 
Dalle tribù africane con quelle che noi consideriamo "stranezze", alle mode mutevoli di oggi, dove magari pensiamo che tutto sia possibile. 
Ma anche no dico io, nessuno si sognerebbe di andarsene in giro agghindato come nel 1780 ad esempio.
Boh.


----------



## Biri (22 Luglio 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A me non dà fastidio nulla a parte la volgarità.. In tutte le sue espressioni.
> Riesco persino a tollerare le ballerine :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


no
le ballerine no


----------



## Spot (22 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> A me nel vestire non dà fastidio nulla. Leggo l'ostentazione in tal senso come un segno di debolezza.
> Acusticamente invece sono molto intollerante; dal l'udito non si sfugge


Idem!
Soprattutto per l'intolleranza acustica. Ne soffro tantissimo.

Anche se.. debolezza no.
Raro che tragga giudizi "morali" sul vestiario. Più che altro ne traggo giudizi di categoria. Spesso, molto spesso, trovo che col vestiario si tenda a raccontare il gruppo di persone, o la categoria, a cui si appartiene.
Un po' come succede tra adolescenti, solo in maniera più sottile.

Poi qui è tutto abbastanza piccolo, quindi di solito da cosa hai addosso si riesce a capire anche che gente frequenti, quale genere di lavoro fai e qual'è il tuo schiaramento politico :rotfl:
Per sommi capi, ovviamente.


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> no
> le ballerine no


Ho detto che le tollero, non che mi piacciano :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Biri (22 Luglio 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ho detto che le tollero, non che mi piacciano :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


io nn le posso vedere....


----------



## danny (22 Luglio 2016)

Che hanno di brutto?
Su una ragazza alta, poi, e abbinate a un abito o a una gonna, ci stanno.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Anche eccedere è un modo per farsi ricordare, certo non come pensava Armani....


Hahahahaha. In realtà secondo me è molto sopravvalutato.


----------



## drusilla (22 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Che hanno di brutto?
> Su una ragazza alta, poi, e abbinate a un abito o a una gonna, ci stanno.


concordo. Certo bisogna camminare in maniere diversa di quando si portano le scarpe sportive, o i tacchi. Come una ballerina in pratica  e poi non avere i piedi giganteschi alla hobbit :rotfl:


----------



## Biri (22 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Che hanno di brutto?
> Su una ragazza alta, poi, e abbinate a un abito o a una gonna, ci stanno.


no
no 
no
no
e ancora no


----------



## Piperita (22 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quello che a me da fastidio, ma lì provo più un senso di vergogna per la persona in questione è, quando gli indumenti cozzano con il fisico. E qui, non ha importanza se sono jeans lunghi o un gonnellino corto ...
> 
> ...


Questo discorso va approfondito.
Anche a me non piace molto vedere gente vestita in modo a dir poco indecente senza poterselo permettere, però c'è da dire che molte ragazzine con problemi di autostima o affrontano la società e lo sguardo invadente dei coetanei con disinvoltura e così mettono quello che vogliono fregandosene dei rotolini di ciccia che escono ovunque oppure iniziano ad avere seri problemi di anoressia, depressione etc.
Onestamente preferisco la prima opzione , meglio una ragazzina in carne con la pancia di fuori che non una malata


----------



## Biri (22 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Questo discorso va approfondito.
> Anche a me non piace molto vedere gente vestita in modo a dir poco indecente senza poterselo permettere, però c'è da dire che molte ragazzine con problemi di autostima o affrontano la società e lo sguardo invadente dei coetanei con disinvoltura e così mettono quello che vogliono fregandosene dei rotolini di ciccia che escono ovunque oppure iniziano ad avere seri problemi di anoressia, depressione etc.
> Onestamente preferisco la prima opzione , meglio una ragazzina in carne con la pancia di fuori che non una malata


perdonami
se una un certo tipo di abbigliamento non se lo può permettere
e si veste in maniera consona al suo fisico
nn è che si ammala per forza


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Io non oso, non nel mostrare almeno. Poi se si tratta di andare in giro con uno straccetto di coscia in più in vista, soprattutto nei (rari) periodi in cui non mi sento una cessa inscopabile, non è un problema, ovvio.
> 
> E l'abbigliamento negli altri non m'infastidisce. Nel senso: non trovo nulla di fastidioso in un corpo, anche se brutto. Al massimo se portato in una maniera che stona mi fa sorridere.
> 
> ...


Che dire? Quoto.
Io sono impietosa solo con la mancanza di personalità.


----------



## Piperita (22 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> perdonami
> se una un certo tipo di abbigliamento non se lo può permettere
> e si veste in maniera consona al suo fisico
> nn è che si ammala per forza


Non ho detto questo. Se ricordi bene c'è stato il periodo che andavano di moda le modelle scheletriche e le ragazzine facevano diete improponibili e spesso si ammalavano. Dico che è meglio adesso che se ne fregano un pò.


----------



## danny (22 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> no
> no
> no
> no
> e ancora no


E' una scarpa adatta solo ad alcune donne e per alcuni abbinamenti.
La pessima fama che ha è dovuta all'utilizzo da parte di ragazze che non hanno slancio di gamba, o dal sedere basso, che necessitano pertanto dei tacchi.
Ma io non mi metto le nike rosse col 46 di piede, per dire.


----------



## Biri (22 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo. Se ricordi bene c'è stato il periodo che andavano di moda le modelle scheletriche e le ragazzine facevano diete improponibili e spesso si ammalavano. Dico che è meglio adesso che se ne fregano un pò.


non lo so quanto se ne freghino più di prima
ma andare in giro vestite male nn credo che aiuti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> L'età è marginale.
> E' il corpo che indossa.
> Conoscevo una settantenne che metteva i leggins (i fuseaux, all'epoca).
> Ex-modella, aveva ancora due gambe bellissime.
> Elegante comunque per la sua capacità di abbinare indumenti "difficili" a quell'età e non solo a quella.


Mi dispiace, ma non sono solo le gambe o un fortunato patrimonio genetico in genere che consentono di portare i leggins a settant'anni.
Io non capisco questa attribuzione di portabilità degli indumenti legata all'età giovanile che fa nobilitare il fatto che ce la si possa permettere in età matura, quasi fosse un merito.


----------



## Biri (22 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E' una scarpa adatta solo ad alcune donne e per alcuni abbinamenti.
> La pessima fama che ha è dovuta all'utilizzo da parte di ragazze che non hanno slancio di gamba, o dal sedere basso, che necessitano pertanto dei tacchi.
> Ma io non mi metto le nike rosse col 46 di piede, per dire.


io sono alta
e ho le gambe lunghe
ma con le ballerine
mi si mozzano le gambe lo stesso


----------



## danny (22 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo. Se ricordi bene c'è stato il periodo che andavano di moda le modelle scheletriche e le ragazzine facevano diete improponibili e spesso si ammalavano. Dico che è meglio adesso che *se ne fregano un pò*.


... troppo.
A 15 anni se apri il frigo e ti abbuffi a caso di schifezze e non fai sport e il massimo dei movimenti che fai è lo struscio dei polpastrelli sul vetro dello smartphone, il problema non è estetico.


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, ma non sono solo le gambe o un fortunato patrimonio genetico in genere che consentono di portare i leggins a settant'anni.
> Io non capisco questa attribuzione di portabilità degli indumenti legata all'età giovanile che fa nobilitare il fatto che ce la si possa permettere in età matura, quasi fosse un merito.


quoto molti dei tuoi interventi


----------



## danny (22 Luglio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, ma non sono solo le gambe o un fortunato patrimonio genetico in genere che consentono di portare i leggins a settant'anni.
> Io non capisco questa attribuzione di portabilità degli indumenti legata all'età giovanile che fa nobilitare il fatto che ce la si possa permettere in età matura, quasi fosse un merito.


La donne in questione che ho citato credo che in fatto di moda ed eleganza (era il suo settore ed è abbastanza nota per questo) avrebbe da insegnare a tutti quanti noi.
Lei se lo poteva permettere eccome.
Elegante, sempre.
Questo perché gli abbinamenti sono importanti e modificano l'impatto di un capo d'abbigliamento adeguandolo alla persona.
Anche perché i fuseaux non sono i leggins.
Io poi non ho parametri per valutare con precisione... ti posso dire che d'impatto era elegante.
Non chiedermi perché.
E' come andare al ristorante e mangiare un buon piatto.
Sapere gli ingredienti non ti farà gustare meglio quello che stai mangiando.


----------



## danny (22 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> io sono alta
> e ho le gambe lunghe
> ma con le ballerine
> mi si mozzano le gambe lo stesso


Sicuramente rispetto al tacco, sì. Se sei abituata a vederti col tacco, la sensazione è quella.
Dal di fuori, probabilmente io non avrei su di te la tua stessa opinione.


----------



## Biri (22 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente rispetto al tacco, sì. Se sei abituata a vederti col tacco, la sensazione è quella.
> Dal di fuori, probabilmente io non avrei su di te la tua stessa opinione.


ma io veramente i tacchi non li ho quasi mai
ma con un pantalone lungo 
la ballerina si confonde
con un vestito... è agghiacciante


----------



## danny (22 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ma io veramente i tacchi non li ho quasi mai
> ma con un pantalone lungo
> la ballerina si confonde
> con un vestito... è agghiacciante


Col pantalone lungo non ce la vedo neppure io.


----------



## banshee (22 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Io non oso, non nel mostrare almeno. Poi se si tratta di andare in giro con uno straccetto di coscia in più in vista, soprattutto nei (rari) periodi in cui non mi sento una cessa inscopabile, non è un problema, ovvio.
> 
> E l'abbigliamento negli altri non m'infastidisce. Nel senso: non trovo nulla di fastidioso in un corpo, anche se brutto. Al massimo se portato in una maniera che stona mi fa sorridere.
> 
> ...



non posso che quotarti.

:up:


----------



## drusilla (22 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente rispetto al tacco, sì. Se sei abituata a vederti col tacco, la sensazione è quella.
> Dal di fuori, probabilmente io non avrei su di te la tua stessa opinione.


esatto. Poi credo tutto sia nello equilibrio e il bilanciamento. Se porti un abbigliamento casual o che nascondi le forme e in più ti metti ballerine il 90% delle donne sembreremmo sciatte. Se invece usi le ballerine per bilanciare che hai una mini o una scollatura secondo me è delicato ed elegante. Comunque io sono vecchiotta e sono cresciuta usandole e piacendomi: Audrey, Jean Sieberg, Jane Birkin, anche Grace. Quanto erano belle.


----------



## banshee (22 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> io sono alta
> e ho le gambe lunghe
> ma con le ballerine
> mi si mozzano le gambe lo stesso



idem!

e infatti quoto. io detesto le ballerine.

se mi sposerò carneval considerato che il mio compagno è solo 2 cm più di me, metterò sandalo piatto gioiello. guarda, persino le ciavatte (con la V). ma MAI ballerine


----------



## Ridosola (22 Luglio 2016)

Mi pare tu ti sia imbattuta in un autentico Tamarro DOP! (ravanare le tette della compagna in spiaggia?! )
A parte il fatto che ritengo alcuni indumenti di cattivo gusto a prescindere (vedi ad esempio il tanga maschile che ti sei ritrovata davanti: uomini, che voi abbiate 20 o 70 anni, che siate atletici o panzoni, in tanga non vi si può vedere!!!) io vedo una quantità enorme di gente che si veste come se non avesse  specchi in casa, senza considerazione alcuna per la propria età  anagrafica e soprattutto per la propria conformazione fisica!
Poi, l'articolo di Io Donna sugli shorts era veramente esagerato, l'attrice a me non sembrava affatto in sovrappeso ed anche ad avere due/tre chili in più non era affatto criticabile in pantaloncini!


----------



## Biri (22 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> idem!
> 
> e infatti quoto. io detesto le ballerine.
> 
> se mi sposerò carneval considerato che il mio compagno è solo 2 cm più di me, metterò sandalo piatto gioiello. guarda, persino le ciavatte (con la V). ma MAI ballerine


sposassi 

cmq io per il matrimonio avevo le ballerine
ho il marito nano e nn posso stare coi tacchi tutto il giorno
per via della schiena
sono orrende, brutte come la fame
ma tanto non si vedevano


che numero porti di scarpe?
ti do anche quelle col vestito :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> *sposassi*
> 
> cmq io per il matrimonio avevo le ballerine
> ho il marito nano e nn posso stare coi tacchi tutto il giorno
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

lo sai perché? perchè avevo scritto "quando mi sposerò". poi per non portarmi sfiga ho corretto con "se".

hai il marito nano? :rotfl::rotfl:

no grazie per le scarpe sono a posto...! ho un sandalo piatto gioiello bianco stupendo, metterò quello. QUANDO mi sposerò :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> La donne in questione che ho citato credo che in fatto di moda ed eleganza (era il suo settore ed è abbastanza nota per questo) avrebbe da insegnare a tutti quanti noi.
> Lei se lo poteva permettere eccome.
> Elegante, sempre.
> Questo perché gli abbinamenti sono importanti e modificano l'impatto di un capo d'abbigliamento adeguandolo alla persona.
> ...


Allora la signora in questione aveva sicuramente un fascino composto da personalità, sicurezza, bagaglio di stile sapientemente interiorizzato grazie alla professionalità e altri pregi, oltre alla bellezza delle gambe.
Ma non vale per tutte le settantenni in buona forma fisica.
La personalità si evidenzia anche nel rinunciare ai leggins potendo permetterseli.


----------



## Biri (22 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> lo sai perché? perchè avevo scritto "quando mi sposerò". poi per non portarmi sfiga ho corretto con "se".
> 
> ...


è più basso di me... che ce posso fa'?
l'ho conosciuto che era seduto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

cmq nn ti vergognare
io nn le rimetterò :rotfl:


----------



## Spot (22 Luglio 2016)

[MENTION=3052]Chiara Matraini[/MENTION]
Ciao tu!
Numero, indirizzo e codice fiscale di chi ti fa i capelli. Subito. Grazie.
 [MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION]
E poi una non deve rimanere single avvita. Mah.

Ballerine nemmeno io. Ma stento anche sui sandali bassi.. li trovo scomodi.
In pratica... dalle scarpe da ginnastica a quelle alte senza vie di mezzo. Così come da jeans e t-shirt a vestitini.

Ah, ban, nuovo haircut. Poi ti mostro. Voglio il voto.


----------



## danny (22 Luglio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Allora la signora in questione aveva sicuramente un fascino composto da personalità, sicurezza, bagaglio di stile sapientemente interiorizzato grazie alla professionalità e altri pregi, oltre alla bellezza delle gambe.
> Ma non vale per tutte le settantenni in buona forma fisica.
> La personalità si evidenzia anche nel rinunciare ai leggins potendo permetterseli.


Assolutamente sì.
E la forma fisica conta relativamente. 
Comunque i fuseaux (gli antenati dei leggins, che chi ha la mia età continua a chiamare così) li portava anche Audrey Hepburn nel film "Sabrina".
Non è il capo un po' tamarro che oggi si trova nei centri commerciali o quello che indossava Madonna sovrapponendogli gonne di jeans.
Hanno storicamente una loro dignità estetica.
Non toccatemi la Hepburn... l'eccezione che mi fa apprezzare in alcuni casi le ballerine.


----------



## danny (22 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> esatto. Poi credo tutto sia nello equilibrio e il bilanciamento. Se porti un abbigliamento casual o che nascondi le forme e in più ti metti ballerine il 90% delle donne sembreremmo sciatte. Se invece usi le ballerine per bilanciare che hai una mini o una scollatura secondo me è delicato ed elegante. Comunque io sono vecchiotta e sono cresciuta usandole e piacendomi: Audrey, Jean Sieberg, *Jane Birkin*, anche Grace. Quanto erano belle.


Lei, soprattutto.
:up:


----------



## spleen (22 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82;1730393[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]è più* basso *di me... che ce posso fa'?[/B]
> l'ho conosciuto che era seduto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> cmq nn ti vergognare
> io nn le rimetterò :rotfl:


Razzista!

:carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Luglio 2016)

*Sul buon gusto e la libertá di espressione*



danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì.
> E la forma fisica conta relativamente.
> Comunque i fuseaux (gli antenati dei leggins, che chi ha la mia età continua a chiamare così) li portava anche Audrey Hepburn nel film "Sabrina".
> Non è il capo un po' tamarro che oggi si trova nei centri commerciali o quello che indossava Madonna sovrapponendogli gonne di jeans.
> ...


Quella donna! Hai detto niente 

Vacanze romane <3


----------



## LDS (22 Luglio 2016)

io sono perfettamente d'accordo.

se sei 20 kg sovrappeso, per l'amor di dio, fai una cosa sola e non metterti gonne, magliette attillate, non mettere in risalto quello che è del tutto antiestetico.

ma poi la gente faccia quello che gli pare, che si renda ridicola, basta non lamentarsi che si viene presi per il culo.

perchè quando sei 20 kg in sovrappeso, hai la panza da commendatore, hai km di smagliature sulle gambe e ti metti le minigonne ultra, bè non vedo come tu possa evitare di essere presa per il culo.

no al cioccolato!

si alla corsa!


----------



## Biri (22 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Razzista!
> 
> :carneval:


azz me lo sono pure sposato


----------



## Biri (22 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> io sono perfettamente d'accordo.
> 
> se sei 20 kg sovrappeso, per l'amor di dio, fai una cosa sola e non metterti gonne, magliette attillate, non mettere in risalto quello che è del tutto antiestetico.
> 
> ...


io non posso correre


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> [MENTION=3052]Chiara Matraini[/MENTION]
> Ciao tu!
> Numero, indirizzo e codice fiscale di chi ti fa i capelli. Subito. Grazie.
> [MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION]
> ...


Ahahahahahah
Te lo porto a domicilio col camper e col campari! (guida #bansheecampariaddicted)


----------



## banshee (22 Luglio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ahahahahahah
> Te lo porto a domicilio col camper e col campari! (guida #bansheecampariaddicted)


me fate guidà un camper? 

un camper di campari!! 

#missmatraruleZ #campariaddicted #seiunabellapersona


----------



## Piperita (22 Luglio 2016)

A me le ballerine piacciono molto


----------



## drusilla (22 Luglio 2016)

ecco, anche con vestitino. Comunque è una ragazza magra e con le gambe lunghe. Come tutti gli esempi di icona che abbiamo prima ricordato.


----------



## ilnikko (22 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> A me le ballerine piacciono molto



anche a me


----------



## Buscopann (22 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ieri ero in spiaggia e dietro di me vi era una coppia che potrei collocare anagraficamente tra i 50 e 60.
> Ad un certo punto o punto certo (cit) mi volto e lei mi è in topless, zizze assolutamente rifatte e viso liftato ma tutto a misura, non troppo artefatta e sopratutto armonica nel complesso, fisico ben tenuto insomma e per nulla volgare.
> Ma veniamo a lui: capello grigio alla briatore, fisico placido, lievemente in sovrappeso, apparentemente aria distinta, molto posato sennonchè comincia a pastrugnare le poppe della regale signora a mo' di Fantocci libidinoso. E va bene. Ma ciò che mi ha fatto trasecolare è quando s'è alzato con il suo slippino nero che inguainava il pacco, salvo poi girarsi e avere l'infrachiappa con sto deretano atonico.
> Ora, io mi reputo abbastanza tollerante ma mi chiedo in nome della libertà di espressione è ammesso vestirsi demmerda? Trascurando le nostre grazie per giunta?
> ...


Per curiosità..

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....

Dov'è che vai al mare?! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ieri ero in spiaggia e dietro di me vi era una coppia che potrei collocare anagraficamente tra i 50 e 60.
> Ad un certo punto o punto certo (cit) mi volto e lei mi è in topless, zizze assolutamente rifatte e viso liftato ma tutto a misura, non troppo artefatta e sopratutto armonica nel complesso, fisico ben tenuto insomma e per nulla volgare.
> Ma veniamo a lui: capello grigio alla briatore, fisico placido, lievemente in sovrappeso, apparentemente aria distinta, molto posato sennonchè comincia a pastrugnare le poppe della regale signora a mo' di Fantocci libidinoso. E va bene. Ma ciò che mi ha fatto trasecolare è quando s'è alzato con il suo slippino nero che inguainava il pacco, salvo poi girarsi e avere l'infrachiappa con sto deretano atonico.
> Ora, io mi reputo abbastanza tollerante ma mi chiedo in nome della libertà di espressione è ammesso vestirsi demmerda? Trascurando le nostre grazie per giunta?
> ...





drusilla ha detto:


> L'apice del cattivo gusto nella scenetta è stato il ravanare delle tette... atti a connotazione sessuale non si impongono alla visione altrui. Odio anche i baci risucchiati degli adolescenti in metropolitana (il che è un problema tutto mio perché mi disturbano profondamente i rumori molesti...) in genere malsopporto le persone che in pubblico sembrano autistiche poco conscie che si è in comunità e va rispettato lo spazio altrui e si impongono prepotenti alle mie orecchie e occhi o non si spostano se non li scansi praticamente:sonar: p


Ragazze mi dispiace dirvelo, ma state invecchiando :carneval::carneval::carneval:

Io farei la consulente d'immagine gratis se le persone non si offendessero.
Ma temo che le persone usino scarsamente lo specchio.
Purtroppo nel reale è peggio che nel forum.

Però nel caso della tipa avevano ragione coloro che protestavano perché se quella è grassa, troppe si dovrebbero sentire inguardabili.
Ribadisco che per me in città non si dovrebbero portare pantaloncini o prendisole e che chi è vestito non muore, ma non si può limitare la libertà. Facciamocene una ragione. Del resto se io mostro la faccia, altre possono mostrare le cosce :mexican:


----------



## drusilla (22 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ragazze mi dispiace dirvelo, ma state invecchiando :carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Io farei la consulente d'immagine gratis se le persone non si offendessero.
> Ma temo che le persone usino scarsamente lo specchio.
> ...


ma io potrei denunciare quei due per atti osceni in pubblico


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> A ma danno fastidio quelli che pretendono di uniformare tutti al loro modo di vivere.
> *Hanno caldo? Aria condizionata a -20.
> Hanno freddo? Riscaldamento a paletta.*
> Senza chiederti se a te va bene.
> ...


C'è l'hai con me ? :carneval:


----------



## danny (22 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> io sono perfettamente d'accordo.
> 
> se sei 20 kg sovrappeso, per l'amor di dio, fai una cosa sola e non metterti gonne, magliette attillate, non mettere in risalto quello che è del tutto antiestetico.
> 
> ...


LDS, certi "20 chili" in più portati con abilità, credimi, rendono.
Mi vengono in mente due persone che conosco e ti dirò...
Non mettiamo limiti.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> ma io potrei denunciare quei due per atti osceni in pubblico


Per la ravanata alle tette sì. Per il resto no.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2016)

Comunque state attenti perché siete a un passo da messaggi offensivi e discriminatori.
Ognuno ha ben diritto di vestirsi come gli pare.
Ognuno ha diritto di trovare brutto quello che gli pare.
Però ognuno esprimendo il proprio gusto rivela i propri valori e non solo estetici. 
E lo ha già detto minerva state esprimendo valori discriminatori nei confronti di persone per età, peso, altezza, condizioni sociali.
Lo faccio anch'io, ne sono consapevole e mi controllo.
Tutti siamo condizionati dalla cultura in cui siamo immersi ed è ormai spontaneo dare libertà di espressione a chi è giovane, magro, bello ed economicamente benestante. Bisogna riflettere se è giusto.


----------



## danny (22 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque state attenti perché siete a un passo da messaggi offensivi e discriminatori.
> Ognuno ha ben diritto di vestirsi come gli pare.
> Ognuno ha diritto di trovare brutto quello che gli pare.
> Però ognuno esprimendo il proprio gusto rivela i propri valori e non solo estetici.
> ...


Non è giusto.
Il post di Io donna rilevato anche dalla Lucarelli era degno di una maldicente pettegola.
Gli short non devono essere solo appannaggio di chi ha gambe perfette.
Non è la prima volta che IO donna on line cade in questi giudizi fastidiosi.
Sono comodi d'estate, quando fa caldo, e i pantaloni lunghi che indosso me lo ricordano in ogni momento.
D'altro canto esistono valori estetici per cui a una persona stanno meglio determinati vestiti, in certe occasioni è meglio vestirsi in una certa maniera piuttosto che in un'altra, certi capi d'abbigliamento valorizzano alcune persone, altre le mortificano, e così via.
L'abito è un linguaggio, che tutti noi, anche inconsciamente siamo abituati a decodificare.
Siamo liberi di indossare quello che si vuole, con la consapevolezza di essere letti anche per quello che portiamo.
Mi ci vedresti con i pantaloni a cavallo altezza ginocchio?
O col perizoma al mare?
O con i capelli fuxia?
In quest'ultimo caso il rischio unicorno sarebbe troppo vicino.
Essendo un tradito...


----------



## Andrea Lila (22 Luglio 2016)

Mi piace osservare la gente, soprattutto d'estate  e mi devo controllare per non fare commenti maligni neanche in testa mia. 

Di solito parte una guerra fra neuroni: 

- ma non si può con quella trippa assurda mettersi i pantaloncini e il toppino con i rotoli in bella vista!

- e quindi? Che ti frega? Fa caldo, tutti hanno il diritto di non crepare

- e vabbè, ma la decenza, santiddio, fa proprio schifo quel sudore che scorre fra le smagliature a vista :unhappy:

- e non guardare, non sono fatti che ti riguardano 

- ma mi ci va l'occhio 

- e pekkè, tu pensi di essere perfetta? Ma fatti i fatti tuoi 

Oppure, proprio ieri mattina (sempre lotta intestina):

- anvedi quella, in ospedale con tacchi 20 (giuro), leggings leopardati e finta canottina che non lasciava nulla all'immaginazione, ma non si rende conto che il luogo non è consono?

- magari viene da una notte in discoteca, non ha fatto in tempo a cambiarsi epperò vuole salutare il nonno malato, che ne sai?

- e vabbè, ma salta all'occhio. S'atteggia pure.

- CHE-TI-FRE-GA??

- Mi frega perchè perchè ho il senso dell'estetica e quello è un abominio, un'offesa alle mie pupille.

- Ma va a cagare.

- Ok.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non è giusto.
> Il post di Io donna rilevato anche dalla Lucarelli era degno di una maldicente pettegola.
> Gli short non devono essere solo appannaggio di chi ha gambe perfette.
> Non è la prima volta che IO donna on line cade in questi giudizi fastidiosi.
> ...


C'è una linea, non so quanto sottile, tra lo stupore per il cattivo gusto o l'assoluta mancanza di opportunità e la discriminazione. Bisogna stare molto attenti.


P.S. W le ballerine, orrore i tacchi :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Mi piace osservare la gente, soprattutto d'estate  e mi devo controllare per non fare commenti maligni neanche in testa mia.
> 
> Di solito parte una guerra fra neuroni:
> 
> ...


:carneval: Ecco a volte manca questo dialogo.


----------



## Ridosola (22 Luglio 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Mi piace osservare la gente, soprattutto d'estate  e mi devo controllare per non fare commenti maligni neanche in testa mia.
> 
> Di solito parte una guerra fra neuroni:
> 
> ...


Ecco, io quelle che si presentano in ospedale vestite da cubiste proprio non le reggo...che magari al PS c'è un vecchino con un infarto in atto e appena la vede ci resta secco


----------



## Ecate (22 Luglio 2016)

Ahahah
leggendovi ho capito di essere fuori dal mondo
Il 45% delle mie scarpe sono ballerine
Ancora un 30% di stivali
Il resto mocassini
Scarpe da ginnastica poca roba
tacco o niente o minimo 
largo quanto la suola
Non sopporto essere scomoda
Mi mette proprio a disagio


----------



## Biri (22 Luglio 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Mi piace osservare la gente, soprattutto d'estate  e mi devo controllare per non fare commenti maligni neanche in testa mia.
> 
> Di solito parte una guerra fra neuroni:
> 
> ...


io sono distratta
ma alcune cose attirano la mia attenzione
tipo i pantaloni all'acqua in casa
o accostamenti di colori improponibili


----------



## Piperita (22 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ahahah
> leggendovi ho capito di essere fuori dal mondo
> Il 45% delle mie scarpe sono ballerine
> Ancora un 30% di stivali
> ...


Uguale. Molto dipende dal lavoro che si fa. Ci sono lavori in cui devi stare comoda per forza, pertanto sono necessarie le scarpe basse


----------



## Biri (22 Luglio 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Uguale. Molto dipende dal lavoro che si fa. Ci sono lavori in cui devi stare comoda per forza, pertanto sono necessarie le scarpe basse


anch'io ho molte scarpe basse
comodità
schiena a pezzi
marito basso
ma ho anche i tacchi e le scarpe fighe


----------



## Piperita (22 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> anch'io ho molte scarpe basse
> comodità
> schiena a pezzi
> marito basso
> ma ho anche i tacchi e le scarpe fighe


Certo:up:


----------



## Ecate (22 Luglio 2016)

Io non posso dimenticare una vecchina
pettinatura da vechina, capelli corti, bianchi, gonfi
filino di perle
bomber
jeans scoloriti sulle cosce
blundstone

L'ho vista così, altre volte
sempre vestita da tredicenne
pettinata da vecchina
a volte la parte sopra è da vecchina, la parte sotto mai
una volta aveva ballerine lamé con ponpon tipo Ferrero Rocher


----------



## Ridosola (22 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io non posso dimenticare una vecchina
> pettinatura da vechina, capelli corti, bianchi, gonfi
> filino di perle
> bomber
> ...


Uno spettacolo! :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io non posso dimenticare una vecchina
> pettinatura da vechina, capelli corti, bianchi, gonfi
> filino di perle
> bomber
> ...


Simpatica.
Ha imparato a fregarsene.


----------



## Biri (22 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io non posso dimenticare una vecchina
> pettinatura da vechina, capelli corti, bianchi, gonfi
> filino di perle
> bomber
> ...


io ho visto una vecchia
tuta verde
scarpe rosso fuoco con tacco a spillo
borsa di pelle di prada nera :facepalm:


----------



## Andrea Lila (22 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> io ho visto una vecchia
> tuta verde
> scarpe rosso fuoco con tacco a spillo
> borsa di pelle di prada nera :facepalm:



C'é una vecchina a Bologna che si veste così.  La vedo spesso sui social.


----------



## Nicka (22 Luglio 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> C'é una vecchina a Bologna che si veste così.  La vedo spesso sui social.


Se è la signora dei fiori è morta pochi anni fa!!

Edit: no...non può essere lei...non aveva i tacchi a spillo!!!


----------



## Biri (22 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se è la signora dei fiori è morta pochi anni fa!!
> 
> Edit: no...non può essere lei...non aveva i tacchi a spillo!!!


Nn era lei
Io sto ad Arezzo!!!!!


----------



## Nicka (22 Luglio 2016)

Betty amore mio...andiamo in giro per il mondo in microshorts!!!!


----------



## bettypage (22 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Betty amore mio...andiamo in giro per il mondo in microshorts!!!!


Ammmmore e sopra un bel toppino trasparente !


----------



## Nicka (22 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ammmmore e sopra un bel toppino trasparente !


Senza reggipoppe!!!! :inlove:


----------



## bettypage (22 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Senza reggipoppe!!!! :inlove:


Quando si dice stile...


----------



## Nicka (22 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Quando si dice stile...


Però ce le dobbiamo tastare a vicenda... Se no non va bene...


----------



## Flavia (22 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte...
> *la moda di oggi è estremamente volgare*. Un rimpianto per l'eleganza di ieri (qualche decennio fa) ce l'ho.
> Ma il buongusto è innato.
> Mia figlia guarda con me vecchi film anni '50 e si stupisce ogni volta dei bellissimi vestiti femminili dell'epoca.
> ...


sul neretto concordo,
ma c'è da precisare che 
anche le persone sono diventate
decisamente volgari
il mese scorso sono stata ad un matrimonio
premettendo che sono atea
ho visto alcune donne in chiesa
più svestite che vestite
inguainate in vestiti improbabili
aggiungo che ogni persona
dovrebbe vivere la sua età
con serenità e dignità
si può essere giovanili senza
scadere nel ridicolo
e come direbbero Enzo e Carla
"che il buon gusto sia con voi!"


----------



## danny (22 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è una linea, non so quanto sottile, tra lo stupore per il cattivo gusto o l'assoluta mancanza di opportunità e la discriminazione. Bisogna stare molto attenti.
> 
> 
> P.S. W le ballerine, orrore i tacchi :carneval:


Sì. Per la linea, intendo. 
P.S. a me piacciono entrambi i modelli di scarpe.


----------



## danny (22 Luglio 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Ecco, io quelle che si presentano in ospedale vestite da cubiste proprio non le reggo...che magari al PS c'è un vecchino con un infarto in atto e appena la vede ci resta secco


Magari invece ritrova la forza di vivere...


----------



## danny (22 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Simpatica.
> Ha imparato a fregarsene.


È quello che penso anch'io. E fa parte sempre di quella linea di cui dicevamo prima, tra la ricerca dell'eleganza e il non discriminare gli altri per le loro scelte o per il loro aspetto.


----------



## danny (22 Luglio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> sul neretto concordo,
> ma c'è da precisare che
> anche le persone sono diventate
> decisamente volgari
> ...


Il vestito volgare  è l'espressione della volgarità di una persona. Mia nonna commentava sempre il degrado dei De Sica. Da Vittorio - un uomo di classe - a Christian. Ed eravamo solo all'inizio.


----------



## Eliade (23 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ieri ero in spiaggia e dietro di me vi era una coppia che potrei collocare anagraficamente tra i 50 e 60.
> Ad un certo punto o punto certo (cit) mi volto e lei mi è in topless, zizze assolutamente rifatte e viso liftato ma tutto a misura, non troppo artefatta e sopratutto armonica nel complesso, fisico ben tenuto insomma e per nulla volgare.
> Ma veniamo a lui: capello grigio alla briatore, fisico placido, lievemente in sovrappeso, apparentemente aria distinta, molto posato sennonchè comincia a pastrugnare le poppe della regale signora a mo' di Fantocci libidinoso. E va bene. Ma ciò che mi ha fatto trasecolare è quando s'è alzato con il suo slippino nero* che inguainava il pacco, salvo poi girarsi e avere l'infrachiappa con sto deretano atonico.*
> Ora, io mi reputo abbastanza tollerante ma mi chiedo in nome della libertà di espressione è ammesso vestirsi demmerda? Trascurando le nostre grazie per giunta?
> ...


Cioè aveva il perizoma??


----------



## bettypage (24 Luglio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Cioè aveva il perizoma??


Siiiiii.


----------



## Eliade (24 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Siiiiii.


Non ho trovato un facepalm grande abbastanza per tutto ciò, quindi simbolicamente metto questo:


----------



## bettypage (24 Luglio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ho trovato un facepalm grande abbastanza per tutto ciò, quindi simbolicamente metto questo:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2016)

Ma il buon gusto e la libertà di espressione riguarda anche il linguaggio ?


----------



## disincantata (29 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il buon gusto e la libertà di espressione riguarda anche il linguaggio ?



Direi proprio di si,  spesso ci sono persone eleganti che appena aprono bocca deludono!


----------



## drusilla (29 Luglio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Direi proprio di si,  spesso ci sono persone eleganti che appena aprono bocca deludono!


Presente! Ricordo nei miei primi anni in Italia, vista come un ucello esotico o peggio la sorella sfigata di Natalia Estrada ;  in un matrimonio il cugggino scapolo mi dice quanto sembro aristocratica tra il nome e le movenze (i marpioni si sa...) e comincio per riflesso a far uscire dalla boccuccia espressioni volgarotte imparate vicino ai romani quando guidano:rotfl:


----------

